# Size discrepencies?



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

My daughter has recently re-entered road cycling and after seeing some friends of ours -- who are SCARY fast on their tandem -- has expressed an interest in riding tandem with me. But here's the rub -- I am tall with long legs, and ride at least a 60cm frame. My daughter is short with a long torso, and rides a 49cm (and should probably be on a 47, if they were easier to find). 

So the question: Do any or all factory tandem frames allow for such significant size discrepencies between the riders, or would I realistically be looking at a custom build?

This is very tentative now, I'm going to ride her legs off this season and see if her enthusiasm holds out. But looking down the road, my own interest in a tandem could wane if simply getting a frame to fit us both could turn into a overly-$$ proposition. I already have 5 bikes, it's not like I NEED another......


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Check out the Co-Motion Periscopes:

http://www.co-motion.com/tandem_bikes/tandem_bikes_periscopes.html


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Periscope would be my first shot for a new one. I was thinking about maybe getting one for me and my sub five foot wife, when a deal popped up on our local CL for an older Burley with a Softride beam. I don`t think anybody is still selling Softrides, but if you happen into one, that will probably do the trick too.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd suggest a chat with one of the bigger tandem specialist dealers. Fitting on a tandem is a bit different than on singles - the rear is horizontally more adjustable and standover matters less. Up front, many prefer a slightly smaller tandem measurement, to help get more upright for easier control of the beast. Also because of the wheelbase, the dynamics of fit and handling are a bit different.

Just as a data point, I'm 6'1", normally riding a 58ish single, while my wife is 5', normally on a 47. A stock size L Trek (sadly, they aren't currently making them) fits wonderfully all around, though just a bit larger than ideal for me. I'd be surprised if you couldn't be made happy on either an X/S or a J/M Cannondale, depending on your particulars.


----------

